# Gathering Requests?



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Lets try and set up a few Gatherings in a few areas. As of now, best place for South east I can think of is Fox and Hound on Fuqua by the FTU South.


----------



## datboityrone (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds good seems like a good location to meet at. Lets get time and date set up for the first one.


----------



## tex prowler (Feb 1, 2013)

Ill be there! Just name it!


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

Just let me know the time and date and i will attend.


----------



## Upchurch85 (Dec 12, 2006)

add another.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

When you guys get it nailed down, someone PM me so I can add it to the calendar. Events for the next 90 days are shown at the bottom left side of the Forums Index
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/index.php
For those of you that like to wade the surf, there's one coming up on April 27th at Sam's Beach near entrance 5 on the Bluewater Highway near Freeport. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=485258 I may bring my lights down for that one depending upon the weather.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Ooh and I work right down the road from FTU.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks I'll try to attend. It sounds like you were a member of CCCF. I met Sam on the first meeting there, but I had to leave and go to work at MCSO at 3:00Pm. and didn't get to attend the first meeting.
Monty


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

How about around the cypress area or katy area. Glad to see a forum for us waders.Can have one at gander mountain in cypress and bass pro shop in Katy.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

OK, this Friday is going to be cancelled. Anyone want to throw a suggestion up in the air? Can be several meetings over several areas. Or you can all wait and go to the gathering on the dike??


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm down for a meet and greet, when is the TC dike gathering?


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

TCD sounds great and maybe a little wade around Mosquito Island. Just let me know when.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

RCD gonna be a good spot! Date please


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

What's the date there is a FTU off I10 and. Campbell in Spring Valley for you guys that northwest like myself


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I can't make the 4-27 deal in Sam's and can't make the 6-29 (TCdike) unless I can convince my wife to celebrate our anniversary with fishing poles clutched. 

Big Mike, sent you a PM. let me know what yall come up with.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The TCD gathering information is here
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=484589
I am working on shirts for that one, for pickup only, but don't have any details just yet. The fish have been biting


----------



## btw1988 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure there's a lot of guys in the Katy and cypress area.We need a location to meet in that area.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

For us on the NW side where would the middle be some place off I10 or off 290 once figured this then we can scoot some places to meet


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lucky's pub in cypress right off 290 @ Mueschke would be a good place to meet

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Put a Sticky on this One...*



Mont said:


> The TCD gathering information is here
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=484589
> I am working on shirts for that one, for pickup only, but don't have any details just yet. The fish have been biting


Mont, you should put a Sticky on your TCD thread. Folks aren't seeing it...


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm down for lucky's pub


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> OK, this Friday is going to be cancelled. Anyone want to throw a suggestion up in the air? Can be several meetings over several areas. Or you can all wait and go to the gathering on the dike??


Glad I checked this, so the Friday meet and greet at the fox and the hound by FTU is canceled?


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Drundel said:


> Glad I checked this, so the Friday meet and greet at the fox and the hound by FTU is canceled?


Yes sir, I had several PM's to change the time or date so I am thinking that Hooters locations could be an option for the locations, or a few pubs I am looking into. I should have it all mapped and planned out by Monday


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Keep us posted Bigmike, one place you might want to check is Cabo's on clearlake. It has a buge outdoor deck and bottom area on the water food/drinks are great also. Just an option because hooters can get busy and loud.


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

As long as the area is better suited for protection. .I have heard too many stories of people getting their cars Stolen or broken into in the area of the FTU - I would be hesitant to stay after dark.. But, that is just my opinion - not necessarily - that of upper management !!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Mont, you should put a Sticky on your TCD thread. Folks aren't seeing it...


I will when it gets closer. Over the years, I have found sticky threads are mostly ignored. It's still a long ways off and personally, we have to get through graduation and orientation at TAMU before then.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

Have there been a date and time set for our waders meet


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Major29 said:


> Lucky's pub in cypress right off 290 @ Mueschke would be a good place to meet
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


I could do Lucky's...5 min from the house.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Plan B is BigMike's backyard! 

I heard he has a big BBQ grill! Just bring Beers, Beefs, and Babes. :cheers:


----------



## FISHINJESS (Mar 1, 2011)

X2 on the babes


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

*Here are a few BW3's locations or we can go to the hooters for the babes, there are no babes at my casa, lol...*

*Buffalo* *Wild* *Wings* - Baybrook
Relocated from Relocated to javascript:void(0)Not true? Show all edits Not true?
Placement on map is approximate
528 West Bay Area Boulevard #400
Webster, TX 77598


*Buffalo* *Wild* *Wings* - Willowbrook Plaza 
Relocated from Relocated to javascript:void(0)Not true? Show all edits Not true?
Placement on map is approximate
17195 Tomball Parkway
Houston, TX 77064


*Buffalo* *Wild* *Wings* - Katy 
Relocated from Relocated to javascript:void(0)Not true? Show all edits Not true?
Placement on map is approximate
5520 West Grand Pkwy S
Richmond, TX 77406

Get directions
‎
(281) 232-7024


----------

